# Ruddy blood sugars!!



## smile4loubie (Feb 22, 2011)

Been sitting at around 10 all day apart from my morning reading of 4.5  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
I've taken 3 correction doses of 1 unit each time n yet it still sits at around 10.

Docs have been NO help what so ever just repeating I need to keep my levels under 7... errr i know that and I'm trying!
I'm taking 4 units per 10g of carbs and nothing.
Im getting to the point I dont want to eat because they are always high!


sorry rant over


----------



## rachelha (Feb 22, 2011)

Rant away, I felt like that at times too.  The docs dont help at all telling you that you neednto keep your levels down, you know that!  Could you have a low carb meal, or one with a low GI?  You need to eat to keep your strength up for you and the lo.  

Big hugs

Rx


----------

